# Giraffe box :)



## Carefreegirl (3 February 2013)

I'd love a giraffe


----------



## Jarrive (3 February 2013)

I'd love a giraffe!! Would be very jealous if someone from HHO has one!


----------



## Elsiecat (3 February 2013)

I'd swap my mum for a giraffe.


----------



## AdorableAlice (3 February 2013)

I would love a giraffe too.  There is something about their eyes and expression.

I go to the safari park at least twice a year purely to feed the giraffe.

There are several zoo's that offer 'experience' days with giraffe but the reviews are mixed as to how good the rather expensive 'experience' actually is.  The last one I looked at was in the region of £200 for just an hour with a keeper, and with the health and safety issues I doubt it would have been hands on, they are dangerous animals after all.


----------



## Beausmate (4 February 2013)

Looks like Yoda.   Amazing beasties.


----------



## Welsh (4 February 2013)

Gorgeous animals, I'm glad I'm not the only one who loves them! 
&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## Kitty B (6 February 2013)

My son is mad about giraffes! Every time we see them on days out, he insists that I take as many photos for him as possible. As a result, I've now got more giraffe photos than I know what to do with! He collects toy giraffes, and even has a giraffe print blanket!


----------



## redmone (6 February 2013)

AWESOME picture!

I love giraffes!!!  They just look like they know something we don't!


----------



## Polos Mum (8 February 2013)

They are wonderful, so gentle for something so big and they race around at some speed without making any noise - if you ever get the change a horse back safari is really the way to appreciate them ......


----------



## Carefreegirl (8 February 2013)

I'd of dumped the horse and legged it over to the giraffe 

I'm very jealous


----------



## Polos Mum (9 February 2013)

Carefreegirl said:



			I'd of dumped the horse and legged it over to the giraffe 

Click to expand...

It was amazing, not a plan to get off tho. as lots of lion on the reserve and while they were good around 5/6 ridden horses in a group I wouldn't fancy meeting one on foot, oh and you'd never catch a giraffe - they are sooooo quick.


----------



## suestowford (9 February 2013)

I'd like to stay at Giraffe Manor.


----------

